# A Sleeper Among Us



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

A SLEEPER AMONG US : 
This is a very interesting article!
Obama: Where are his girl friends?????

Where are his girl friends????? Strange that none have popped up!!!! 
Strange to the point of being down right WEIRD!

OK... this is past the 'birthers' questions.... this is just plain old 
common sense, no political agendas for either side.

Just common knowledge for citizens of a country, especially American 
citizens, who even know that Andrew Jackson's wife smoked a corn cob pipe 
and was accused of adultery, or that Lincoln never went to school or 
Kennedy wore a back brace or Truman played the piano.

We are Americans! We are known for our humanitarian interests and caring 
for our 'fellow man.' We care, but none of us know one single humanizing 
fact about the history of our own president.

Honestly, and this is a personal thing...but it's niggled at me for ages 
that no one who ever dated him ever showed up. The simple fact of his 
charisma, which caused the women to be drawn to him so obviously during 
his campaign, looks like some lady would not have missed the opportunity....

We all know about JFK's magnetism, McCain was no monk, Palin's courtship 
and even her athletic prowess were probed. Biden's aneurisms are no 
secret. Look at Cheney and Clinton--we all know about their heart 
problems. How could I have left out Wild Bill before or during the White House?

Nope... not one lady has stepped up and said, "He was soooo shy," or 
"What a great dancer!" Now look at the rest of this.... no classmates, 
not even the recorder for the Columbia class notes ever heard of him.

I just don't know about this fellow.

Who was the best man at his wedding? Start there. Then check groomsmen. 
Then get the footage of the graduation ceremony.

Has anyone talked to the professors? It is odd that no one is bragging 
that they knew him or taught him or lived with him.

When did he meet Michele and how? Are there photos? Every president 
gives to the public all their photos, etc. for their library. What has 
he released?

And who in hell voted for him to be the most popular man in 2010?????

Does this make you wonder?

Ever wonder why no one ever came forward from Obama's past, saying they 
knew him, attended school with him, was his friend, etc. ? Not one person 
has ever come forward from his past.

VERY, VERY STRANGE&#8230; This should really be a cause for great concern. To 
those who voted for him, you may have elected an unqualified, inexperienced
shadow man.

Did you see a picture called The Manchurian Candidate?

Let's face it. As insignificant as we all are... someone whom we went to 
school with remembers our name or face ... someone remembers we were the 
clown or the dork or the brain or the quiet one or the bully or something 
about us.

George Stephanopoulos of ABC News said the same thing during the 2008 
campaign. He questions why no one has acknowledged the president was in 
their classroom or ate in the same cafeteria or made impromptu speeches 
on campus. Stephanopoulos also was a classmate of Obama at Columbia --the 
class of 1984. He says he never had a single class with him.

While he is such a great orator, why doesn't anyone in Obama's college 
class remember him? And, why won't he allow Columbia to release his 
records?

NOBODY REMEMBERS OBAMA AT COLUMBIA

Looking for evidence of Obama's past, Fox News contacted 400 Columbia 
University students from the period when Obama claims to have been there, 
but none remembered him. For example, Wayne Allyn Root was, like Obama, 
a political science major at Columbia , who also graduated in 1983. In 
2008, Root says of Obama, "I don't know a single person at Columbia that 
knew him, and they all know me. I don't have a classmate who ever knew 
Barack Obama at Columbia ... EVER!

Nobody recalls him. Root adds that he was also, like Obama, "Class of '83 
political science, pre-law" and says, "You don't get more exact or closer 
than that. Never met him in my life, don't know anyone who ever met him."

At the class reunion, our 20th reunion five years ago, who was asked to 
be the speaker of the class? Me. No one ever heard of Barack! And five 
years ago, nobody even knew who he was. The guy who writes the class 
notes, who's kind of the, as we say in New York, 'the macha' who knows 
everybody, has yet to find a person, a human who ever met him."

Obama's photograph does not appear in the school's yearbook, and Obama 
consistently declines requests to talk about his years at Columbia , 
provide school records, or provide the name of any former classmates or 
friends while at Columbia ...

NOTE: Root graduated as valedictorian from his high school, 
Thornton-Donovan School , then graduated from Columbia University in 1983 
as a political science major in the same class in which Barack Hussein 
Obama states he was.

Some other interesting questions&#8230;

Why was Obama's law license inactivated in 2002?

Why was Michelle's law license inactivated by court order?

It is circulating that according to the U.S. Census, there is only one 
Barack Obama but 27 Social Security numbers and over 80 aliases.

WHAT!?

The Social Security number he uses now originated in Connecticut where he 
is never reported to have lived.

No wonder all his records are sealed!

Please continue sending this out to everyone. Somewhere, someone had to 
know him in school...before he "reorganized" Chicago and burst upon the 
scene at the 2004 Democratic Convention and made us swoon with his charm, 
poise, and speaking pizzazz.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

All these things are so unimportant. One thing is obvious, you are very angry at our president.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I think most people that have a pulse are angry at our teleprompter in chief, judging from polls taken.

I too wonder why no one knew him back then...


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

sevendogs you don't know me and I don't know you but one thing anyone that does know me, they "don't" tell me who I like or not. I have black friends, hispanic friends, some rich, some poor, some in between. A person that _want_ look around and use some common sense has a problem that has no cure. :******:

Every other pres we have had gave all this information freely. Why not this one???? :eyeroll:

Forget it. You don't care! :shake:


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Check this out sevendogs and tell me that this doesn't make sense as to the way U.S. gov is going!

The ANT AND THE GRASSHOPPER 
This one is a little different. 
Two Different Versions. 
Two Different Morals.

OLD VERSION:

The ant works hard in the withering heat all summer long, building his house, and 
laying up supplies for the winter.

The grasshopper thinks the ant is a fool and laughs and dances and plays the summer away.

Come winter, the ant is warm and well fed. 
The grasshopper has no food or shelter, 
so he dies out in the cold.

MORAL OF THE OLD STORY:

Be responsible for yourself!

MODERN VERSION:
The ant works hard in the withering heat and the rain all summer long, building his house,
and laying up supplies for the winter.

The grasshopper thinks the ant is a fool and laughs and dances and plays the summer away.

Come winter, the shivering grasshopper calls a press conference and demands to know why the ant should be allowed to be warm and well fed while he is cold and starving.

CBS, NBC, PBS, CNN, and ABC 
show up to provide pictures of the shivering grasshopper next to a video of the ant in his comfortable home with 
a table filled with food.
America is stunned by the sharp contrast.

How can this be, that in a country of such wealth, this poor grasshopper is 
allowed to suffer so?

Kermit the F rog appears on Oprah
with the grasshopper and everybody cries when they sing, 'It's Not Easy Being Green.'

ACORN stages a demonstration in front of the ant's house where the news stations film the group singing, We Shall Overcome.

Then Rev. Jeremiah Wright 
has the group kneel down to pray for the grasshopper's sake.

President Obama condemns the ant 
and blames President Bush, President Reagan, Christopher Columbus, and the Pope for the grasshopper's plight.

Nancy Pelosi and Harry Reid exclaim in an interview with Larry King that the ant has
gotten rich off the back of the grasshopper, 
and both call for an immediate tax hike on the ant to make him pay his fair share.

Finally, the EEOC drafts the Economic Equity and Anti-Grasshopper Act
retroactive to the beginning of the summer.

The ant is fined for failing to hire a pr oportionate number of green bugs and, 
having nothing left to pay his retroactive 
taxes, his home is confiscated by the government Green Czar and given to the grasshopper.

The story ends as we see the grasshopper and his free-loading friends finishing up the last bits of the ant's food while the government house he is in, which, as you recall, just happens to be the ant's old house, crumbles around them because the grasshopper doesn't maintain it.

The ant has disappeared in the snow, 
never to be seen again.

The grasshopper is found dead in a drug related incident, and the house, now abandoned, is taken over by a gang of spiders who terrorize and ramshackle the once prosperous and peaceful, neighborhood.

The entire Nation collapses bringing the rest 
of the free world with it.

MORAL OF THE STORY:

Be careful how you vote in 2012.

There are much better people out there than what we have now!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> All these things are so unimportant


Sevendogs, do you think our constitution is important? Do you think it's important to follow it? Do you think we should follow the constitution? Why on earth would you think it's unimportant to know who our president is? In all the years on this form this has to be one of the top thoughtless statements.
What is more important to you sevendogs America or the democrat party? Given your statement I think that is a fair question.


----------

